# Can I connect DVD Player to Computer?



## ozdoug (Dec 26, 2004)

Probably a VERY stupid question BUT, I have a normal DVD player with the usual AV output jacks. Can I connect these to the AV input jacks on my computer to read some data DVD's? If this is not the way to go, is there a method I can use?
Thanks for your input.
Doug


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I have done it using a tv card.
Nevermind I read right over the data part. I don't think a dvd player can read data dvd's but I'm not positive.


----------



## ozdoug (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks, I'll just have to start saving for a unit for the computer I suppose. :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A DVD drive can be had for peanuts for your computer, you can't read data DVD's with a A/V DVD Player.


----------

